# Versuchte Koerperverletzung in den HaBes



## bofh_marc (6. Oktober 2004)

Ich muss mich mal kurz drueber aufregen, dass ich mich gestern beim ersten Nightride dieses Jahr aufs Maul gelegt habe. 

Schuld war aber kein Fahrfehler, sondern ein quer/schraeg zur Fahrtrichtung gelegter Baumstamm. Es war ein 2 m langer, 10 cm dicker leicht angegammelter Baumstamm. Es war also kein umgekippter Baum, sondern jemand muss ihn mutwillig auf den Weg gelegt haben. Da er sich auf einer Abfahrt befand (geschaetzte 25-30 km/h) war ein Ausweichen/Bremsen nicht mehr moeglich. Also bin ich mal schoen ueber den Lenker. Habe mir Gott sei Dank nichts getan. Trotzdem haette die Sache auch anders ausgehen koennen. 

Was denken sich die Leute eigentlich, wenn die die Wege versperren? Ist denen eigentlich klar, dass die mit unserer Gesundheit spielen? Bisher hatte ich Aeste und Staemme nur auf ungefaehrlichen Strecken. Die Zeiten werden haerter. Also schon vorsichtig im Dunkeln fahren.

Marc


----------



## Gadget-]TS[- (6. Oktober 2004)

Wenn du meine Meinung hören willst, 
du bist selber Schuld wenn du da so runter heitzt das du nicht mal, wenn ein Hinderniss  im Weg liegt (hätte ja auch ein Wanderer sein können), Rechtzeitig Bremsen kannst. Sicherlich ist es ärgerlich wenn das mutwillig war, aber nicht nur der/die jenige Denkt nicht daran das er mit anderer Leute Gesundheit spielt, sondern DU auch nicht! WAS DENKST DU DIR DABEI??? Lieber erstmal an der eigenen Nase packen, dann über die anderen Schimpfen!

Gruß Gadget-]TS[-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joschi81 (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

das sehe ich genauso wie mein Vorredner.
Man sollte immer nur so schnell fahren, daß man bei plötzlich auftretenden Hindernissen noch bremsen kann.

Selbst schuld!!!


----------



## Sir Gempi (6. Oktober 2004)

Hehe wie geil, also so ein Statement kann ja nur nach hinten losgehen. Dafür schuf Gott den Bunny-Hop, und selbst wenn das nicht geht, kann man ja wohl wenigstens verlangen das man das Vorderrad lupft, 10cm sind ja nun wirklich nicht die Welt.


----------



## bofh_marc (6. Oktober 2004)

Sicherlich sollte man einigermassen sinnig fahren. Ich bilde mir ein, dass ich das auch gemacht habe. Ich kenne den Weg relativ gut und normalerweise war die Geschwindigkeit okay.
Aber wenn man beim Nightride immer so faehrt, dass man jederzeit innerhalb seines Lichtkegels bremsen kann, kann man auch walken gehen.

Zum Thema Bunny Hop: Kann Du gerne ausprobieren mit Akku unterm Sattel und dann auf einem rutschigen Ast schraeg (ca. 20 Grad) zur Fahrtrichtung landen. Laege der rechtwinkling zur Fahrtrichtung haette man sicherlich noch ein Chance...

Marc


----------



## Edith L. (6. Oktober 2004)

Deine Wut ist sicherlich verständlich und auch angebracht, da ein solches Verhalten letztlich durchaus auch darauf abzielen kann, nebenm dem eigentlichen Blockieren des Weges und der damit einhergehenden Behinderung, jemandem weiteren Schaden zuzufügen.
Selbstverständlich sollte und muss man andererseits gerade im Wald immer mit auftretenden Hindernissen auch dieser Art rechnen. Wenn Du im Rahmen eines nightrides (War es schon dunkel?) eine Abfahrt im Wald mit 25-30 km/h herunterfährst, trifft Dich aber erkennbar und das wird Dir auch bewusst sein, ein erhebliches eigens Mitverschulden.

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## Blinky (6. Oktober 2004)

Sorry, war das jetzt auf einer der Fahrradstrecken oder auf den Fußwegen/Reitwegen? Denn das auf die letzteren gerne mal was "abgelegt" wird, is ja nu hinreichend bekannt... Auf'ner Fahrradstrecke wärs allerdings schon ziemlich frech... Aber na ja, wurde ja auch schon mal angedeutet, das man schon etwas Bremsweg einkalkulieren sollte, vor allem Nachts... Sieh's mal positiv, das hätte auch 'n Wildschwein gewesen sein können, und dann wär aber richtig was los gewesen... *g*

Hab in den letzten 3-4 Jahren im Rosengarten aber auch bestimmt schon so an die 10-15 Bäume oder Äste weggeräumt, und die sind da sicher nicht alle einfach so aus Zufall gelandet...  

Nich, is aber auch'n Wald für alle, also nich so den Heizer markieren da (ich geh da nämlich auch ab und an mal spazieren!).   

Beste Grüße, das Grauen


----------



## Rabbit (6. Oktober 2004)

bofh_marc schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss mich mal kurz drueber aufregen, dass ich mich gestern beim ersten Nightride dieses Jahr aufs Maul gelegt habe.


Akzeptiert: Darüber, daß man sich "abmault", darf man sich auch aufregen 


> Es war ein 2 m langer, 10 cm dicker leicht angegammelter Baumstamm. Es war also kein umgekippter Baum, sondern jemand muss ihn mutwillig auf den Weg gelegt haben.


Einspruch: Mutwillig sicher schon, aber nicht unbedingt mit dem Vorwand damit jemanden (z.B. einen Radfahrer) Schaden zuzufügen. Mein Sohn macht sowas auch gerne, der sperrt mal einen Weg ab um z.B. "Strassensperre" zu spielen und dann anderen Personen (auch mir  ) den Wegzoll "abzupressen" 
In diesem Alter (er ist 5) kann man nicht erwarten, daß er darüber nachdenkt, ob da auch mal ein Radfahrer diesen "Wander!"weg benutzen könnte. OK, mein Sohn vielleicht schon, aber ... 


> Da er sich auf einer Abfahrt befand (geschaetzte 25-30 km/h)


Ich denke dazu haben die Vorredner schon genug gesagt. Wer so schnell im dunklen unterwegs ist, der handelt doch auch ein wenig Fahrlässig ... oder? 

Also Marc, es ist verständlich daß Du dich darüber aufregst (würden wir sicher alle machen) aber wie gesagt trifft dich da auch ein großer Teil Eigenschuld.
Das Beispiel mit den spielenden Kindern, die ihre "Waffen" oder ähnliches (glaube mir, die haben eine blühende Phantasie) dann manchmal achtlos liegenlassen ist übrigens nicht bei den Haaren herbeigezogen!

In diesen Sinne: Augen auf und Allen eine unfallfreie Winter-/Nightridesaison, 
Harry


----------



## bofh_marc (6. Oktober 2004)

Okay, 

ich sehe mittlerweile ein, dass ich vermutlich zu schnell unterwegs war und es eigene Dusseligkeit war. 
Ich habe mich nur ein wenig (vermutlich ueber mich selbst) aufgeregt, dass ich mich auf ner Strecke, auf der man es normalerweise entspannt laufen lassen kann, hingelegt habe. Bin die Strecke halt schon Dutzende Male gefahren. 
Vielleicht waren es ja wirklich nur spielende Kinder und ich bin dummerweise in die Ueberreste gefahren.

Zumindest werde ich in Zukunft nicht mehr so schnell fahren (oder jemand anderen vorweg fahren lassen, falls ich dann zu langsam bin).

Marc


----------



## Rabbit (6. Oktober 2004)

bofh_marc schrieb:
			
		

> ... (oder jemand anderen vorweg fahren lassen ...).


Das war schon immer eine gute Idee


----------



## wanted man (6. Oktober 2004)

das reitervolk legt übrigens auch gerne mal stämme auf den weg, damit die gäule bunnyhop üben können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (6. Oktober 2004)

Oder du besorgst/baust dir eine bessere bzw. hellere Lampe! Mit meiner 20W IRC kann ich bei 30km/h immer noch rechtzeitig bremsen bei plötzlich auftretenden Hindernissen...

Ansonsten: Seitliche Bunnyhops kann man gut an Kantsteinen üben...


----------



## Lupi (6. Oktober 2004)

bofh_marc schrieb:
			
		

> Sicherlich sollte man einigermassen sinnig fahren. Ich bilde mir ein, dass ich das auch gemacht habe. Ich kenne den Weg relativ gut und normalerweise war die Geschwindigkeit okay.
> Aber wenn man beim Nightride immer so faehrt, dass man jederzeit innerhalb seines Lichtkegels bremsen kann, kann man auch walken gehen.




Da ist mir der Meik mal wieder zuvorgekommen.Die Frage hatte ich mir auch schon gestellt mit was für einer Beleuchtung Du unterwegs bist.


----------



## bofh_marc (7. Oktober 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist mir der Meik mal wieder zuvorgekommen.Die Frage hatte ich mir auch schon gestellt mit was für einer Beleuchtung Du unterwegs bist.



Ich fahre mit 30 Watt nix IRC ausm Baumarkt. Da ist noch nicht mal der Oeffnungswinkel angegeben. Bisher war ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden... 

Marc


----------



## KermitFrosch666 (7. Oktober 2004)

> das reitervolk legt übrigens auch gerne mal stämme auf den weg, damit die gäule bunnyhop üben können


Genau so sehe ich das auch... nicht nur das dass Reitervolk auf "nichtreitervolkwegen" reiten, und die somit (fast) unfahrbar machen, nein sie müssen auch noch bäumchen in den Weg legen... auf so mancher Tour wurde schon darüber geschimpft...


----------



## wanted man (7. Oktober 2004)

KermitFrosch666 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau so sehe ich das auch... nicht nur das dass Reitervolk auf "nichtreitervolkwegen" reiten, und die somit (fast) unfahrbar machen, nein sie müssen auch noch bäumchen in den Weg legen... auf so mancher Tour wurde schon darüber geschimpft...



naja, es gibt auch haufenweise mtbiker die irgendwelchen scheiss in den wald zimmern oder sonstwie rumpflügen und buddeln.
.... und sportlich betrachtet sollte ein 20 cm baumstamm ja auch kein hindernis für mtbiker sein. wer glatte wege will sollte rennrad fahren.


----------



## feeelix (7. Oktober 2004)

also ich freu mich immer über jedes bäumchen, das die strecke anspruchsvoller macht.

feeelix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djinges (8. Oktober 2004)

Hoya Leute,

ich möchte hier mal anmerken, dass Mark eigentlich erst der Dritte von 4 Leuten die sich verguckt haben (einmal VR weggerutscht, einmal Pedale in der Innenkurve an Wurzel festgehaakt).  Regen, Nässe und Dunkelheit verändern die Strecken schon sehr.  Man geht bei solchen Nightrides ein grösseres Risiko ein als bei Sonnenschein, weil man einen Fahrstiel gewohnt ist, der auf einmal nicht mehr funktioniert.  
Das ist also kein Leichtsinn, sondern eher Unaufmerksamkeit.  Bei Lampen finde ich es am wichtigsten dass sie AN bleiben, zwischen unseren irc und der besagten 30 W Baumarktlampe gibt es in der Helligkeit kaum einen Unterschied.  
Was mir am meisten Sorgen macht, dass die Lampen nur den Boden beleuchten (aber nicht gespannte Dräht zeigen) - also sollten wir uns wohl lieber nicht mit Fussgängern anlegen - die haben die längernen Leitungen


----------



## two2one (9. Oktober 2004)

bofh_marc schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss mich mal kurz drueber aufregen, dass ich mich gestern beim ersten Nightride dieses Jahr...
> 
> Marc



!!! Wieso habe ich das verpasst!!!  

Muss glaube ich mal des ofteres reinschauen  
Gruss,
[email protected]


----------



## djinges (9. Oktober 2004)

Moin,
dieser Nightride war eher eine kleine Trainingsrunde und leider nicht im Forrum,  aber den anderen ersten nightride hast Du leider verpasst.  Da "erste" nightrides aber relativ sind, lässt es sich sicher einrichten, dass du deinen ersten nightride des Jahres nicht verpasst   
Kannst ja mal im lmb eintragen, wenn es losgehen soll.


----------



## Marec (9. Oktober 2004)

Junge junge...

ich glaube man packt sich einfach mal hin... egal wie und wodurch. Wir wissen doch alle, was auf uns zukommen kann. Da rege ich mich doch nicht über irgendein Baumstamm auf oder einer nassen Wurzel. Die sind plötzlich da und verschwinden auch wieder.
Hat denn jeder eine gute Unfallversicherung abgeschlossen? 
Gruß

Will morgen, am 10.10,  12:00h von der KH durch die HaBe´s fahren. Wer mit will...


----------



## djinges (9. Oktober 2004)

Klingt super, ... das wetter soll ja auch mitspielen.  Heute war es auch schon sehr gut.


----------



## Catsoft (11. Oktober 2004)

Marc, Marc, Marc!
Was muss ich das aus dem fernen Finale Ligure lesen  ? Kaum bin ich nicht da, schon liegst du auf der Nase  Wird Zeit, dass ich Heim komme zum NightRide  

Gruss
Robert

P.S.: Hier gibt es SingeTrails ohne Ende, leider seid Heute auch Regen ohne Ende


----------



## bofh_marc (12. Oktober 2004)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Marc, Marc, Marc!
> Was muss ich das aus dem fernen Finale Ligure lesen  ? Kaum bin ich nicht da, schon liegst du auf der Nase  Wird Zeit, dass ich Heim komme zum NightRide
> 
> Gruss
> ...



Genau. Dann muss ich nicht vorfahren, aber auch nicht auf Geschwindigkeit verzichten. 

Viel Spass noch und besseres Wetter
Marc


----------



## edvars (12. Oktober 2004)

Das ist aber nicht neues, das die tracks in Haße ab und zu gesperrt werden, meistens von Baumstammen, ich glaube aber nicht das die forstarbeiter oder wanderer ganz ohne schuld ist. Ich kann das naturlich nicht nachweissen,
aber da viele leute neigen dazu eine art freizeitbehörde zu schpielen, kann ich mir das sehr gut vorstellen.  Das leben eine radfahrer ist gefährlich und mann
muss selber aufpassen, besondere auf der strasse.


----------



## Edith L. (12. Oktober 2004)

edvars schrieb:
			
		

> ,...aber da viele leute neigen dazu eine *art freizeitbehörde* zu schpielen,.....



 Treffender kann man das nicht mehr betiteln! 

Jetzt sieht jeder vor seinem geistigen Auge den gar garstig dreinschauenden Rentner mit Hut, der seine Altersbeschwerden vergessend verbissend Baumstämme und Äste aus dem Unterholz zieht und über den Weg legt!    

Greets

Eddie L


----------

